# Female biting male



## heather.waddell3 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi all. I have two horsefield tortoises one boy one girl. (Checked by a reptile specialist vet) the female tortois keeps biting the male. It's always under the heat lamp and not all the time they normally get on very well but very now and then she goes for him. They are both about a year old. Any advice ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 21, 2014)

This is just how russian tortoises are. If it bothers you, or if she starts to damage the other tortoise, you'll have to separate them. Russian tortoises are few and far between in the very large area they naturally live in. They have their own territories and they fight to the death any other tortoise that comes into their territory. She wants him out and he has no way to get out, so he suffers.


----------

